# Never Mind The Stars



## phinkgr8 (Nov 28, 2009)

(Never Mind the) Stars are the best Indie band I’ve heard in ages, check out “We Don’t Care About the Music”


----------



## phinkgr8 (Nov 28, 2009)

Check them out at - http://www.myspace.com/nevermindthestars


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Really, the best indie band you've heard in ages? Really? 

Well I checked out the song you recommended, and I hope this doesn't come across as me trying to be a jerk, but it was very generic.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

David58117 said:


> Really, the best indie band you've heard in ages? Really?
> 
> Well I checked out the song you recommended, and I hope this doesn't come across as me trying to be a jerk, but it was very generic.


I thought it was more along the lines of terrible.


----------

